# Pure Base 500 Dx Mit Silent Loop 2



## Realhoschy (14. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken meinen I9-9900K mit einer Silent Loop 2 zu kühlen. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage welche Version ich in die Front bekomme, und zwar mit den Schläuchen nach unten, und an meiner 3070 vorbei. Ich denke dass die 360er nicht passen wird. Nächste Größe wäre dann die 280er. Ich hätte die AIO schon gerne in der Front. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit der Kombi?


----------



## Schori (14. September 2021)

Jetzt seid Ihr dran: Pure Base 500 DX und Pure Loop 240 von be quiet! im Lesertest | igor´sLAB
					

Der nachfolgende Lesertest des verlosten Bundles aus dem be quiet! Pure Base 500 DX und der Pure Loop 240 wurde uns von unserem Leser Nuri eingesadt, wofür wir uns natürlich ausdrücklich bedanken!




					www.igorslab.de
				




Das kann dir helfen.


----------

